# Mag iingat ka lagi



## fallensoul

not sure the exact translation. looks like it might be : *keeping you always*. i said *ingat ka* and this is what was replied back to me. not sure if my translation was correct or not and if this reply was a good one to get back or not?


----------



## rockjon

The root word ingat typically means care. ka is one of the Tagalog pronouns for you. Lagi, which is kind of the shortened form of palagi, means always. 

Mag-ingat ka lagi kind of means take care always or always take care of yourself.


----------



## fallensoul

cool, i appreciate it. figured it was close to something like that...


----------

